

Startups: How to Communicate Traction to Investors - rpsubhub
http://www.quora.com/Brendan-Baker/Startups-How-to-Communicate-Traction-to-Investors

======
ashishg
Brendan knows what he's talking about. Met him on his recent trip to Vancouver
and he definitely know what can get an investors attention.

Well written post, with tactical notes. Will definitely be using his advice.

